# Yeast Community Sales?



## Jamesco (25/8/16)

I've had my flask and stir plate for the last 6 months or so and have been really happy with how easy and fun yeast harvesting has become. A lot of people on this forum do the same to probably a lot higher standard than I do and have an abundance of strains. It got me thinking instead of driving over an hour away and spending $13 per new strain of yeast theres probably a bunch of people brweing up starters and excess just down the road from me. Why not sell them to eachother? I dunno $3-$5 a pop for the ranchers time, I'd be happy and getting potentially a a better product and not having do drive an hour away. I know sanitation is an issue but if we put in some guidelines on minimum standards I'm sure everyone could be happy. It might also link up AHB members better and if there was a few in different areas of cities it could be convient for all.

I'm not sure if this has been brought up before or of the legality of this but it just seems like a win win to me.


----------



## Moad (25/8/16)

Sounds good. Yeastexchange.com.au ? Sounds like it might get blocked by some proxies


----------



## SBOB (25/8/16)

I'm still waiting for Yob to set up YeastDealzAustralia.com 

this only really works for people in the same vicinity as you, but seems like a good idea..


----------



## Coldspace (25/8/16)

Sounds like a pretty good idea to me, if

The guys doing it were experienced. Kept sanitation up etc. but it would only cover malt extract costs etc.

Too many variables,

I do something similar to a couple of brewers in my family/close friends who I've help set up . They get specialty yeast from me sometimes but mainly I just get them to get packet stuff as they just do kits etc,

Plus, I got to keep my beers above theirs . Lol......

One reason I started freezing yeast, so I can have my own personal yeast library on hand. Freeze yeast, it rocks.


----------



## SBOB (25/8/16)

thinking about it, i think a yeast swap is also an idea worth thinking about

People in the same area swapping vials of different strains they may want, and then they can build up their own stocks as need be...


----------



## Moad (25/8/16)

That's what I had in mind sbob.

I'd be keen to see what others in Newy have in stock.

Can trade 3068, 1450, 1388, 3787, 2380 and 2112


----------



## Jamesco (25/8/16)

SBOB said:


> thinking about it, i think a yeast swap is also an idea worth thinking about
> 
> People in the same area swapping vials of different strains they may want, and then they can build up their own stocks as need be...


This is also a great idea as well. The only thing I see is that unless done properly/easily people may not get involved (I think this has been tried before on this forum). While I prefer the community idea behind swapping I wonder if it would just lead to a small number of people who may already know eachother swapping only a few yeasts. Not a bad outcome at all but I was thinking of somehow linking the abundance/ease of farming yeast to counter the hassle/price of needing to go the the LHBS.Also another note would be for people who have large yeast ranches already might not have as much of an incentive to swap compared to the people just starting out (unless most people on AHB are full of the community spirit that is).


What we would need either way would be a way to centralise the swaps. Maybe if we were to do yeast swaps start on this forum with enoguh participation it might work well or a quarterly meet up.


----------



## Moad (25/8/16)

I've no reason to doubt the strength of the community spirit on ahb. Honestly one of the best things about the forum.


----------



## SBOB (25/8/16)

Moad said:


> That's what I had in mind sbob.
> 
> I'd be keen to see what others in Newy have in stock.
> 
> Can trade 3068, 1450, 1388, 3787, 2380 and 2112


whats 2380?


----------



## gezzanet (25/8/16)

Callaghan lager yeast ? Nope Gunnedah


----------



## Jamesco (25/8/16)

Moad said:


> I've no reason to doubt the strength of the community spirit on ahb. Honestly one of the best things about the forum.


 Yeah I agree, I guess that wasn't my main point and didn't mean to come across that way. I don't doubt this forum for being strongly community based at all, It's obviously just harder to organise free community swaps that get the most out of the situation.

Anyway if we are going down the swapping path, lets do it right. What do you guys think is the best way to organise local based swaps that keep quality/sanitation at a decent standard? A single thread for interstate+intercity yeast swapping thread seems a bit confusing.


----------



## Brewman_ (25/8/16)

Probably a good thing to organise through local brewing clubs like HUB


----------



## Yob (25/8/16)

yeast swaps used to be commonplace at swaps and sending in the mail is no isue as long as you rip it right into a starter.. I would use express post though


----------



## Moad (26/8/16)

SBOB said:


> whats 2380?


Oops 2308 Munich lager.

HUB yeast swap sounds like a great idea


----------



## peteru (26/8/16)

I'm all for swaps and even selling to each other, but when you think about it, the cost of a new vial of liquid yeast isn't that crazy.

Sure, $11 may be more than the $3 it costs you to grow a decent size starter, but that $11 buys you a yeast that has been grown in an environment that is way cleaner and healthier than you can provide. On top of that, each batch has only been released after being tested for minimum viability and packaged for longevity. Then you have the costs of refrigerated transport from overseas and the retailer has to have appropriate storage and sufficient turnover too.

If you are keeping a yeast library, you really only need to buy a particular strain once.

So, +1 for yeast swaps, but mainly for access to diversity, rather than cost factors.


----------



## thefrothologist (29/8/16)

would it just work if people posted on the friday what they would have available on the weekend if they're racking a beer off a cake? For instance, this coming Sunday I'll have a heap of WLP320 that I'll be reusing but could probably give away 500ml or so in various quantities? If someone is brewing a beer suitable for that they could just swing by mine, collect, go home and pitch? maybe swap for a homebrew?


----------



## Roosterboy (29/8/16)

peteru said:


> I'm all for swaps and even selling to each other, but when you think about it, the cost of a new vial of liquid yeast isn't that crazy.
> 
> Sure, $11 may be more than the $3 it costs you to grow a decent size starter, but that $11 buys you a yeast that has been grown in an environment that is way cleaner and healthier than you can provide. On top of that, each batch has only been released after being tested for minimum viability and packaged for longevity. Then you have the costs of refrigerated transport from overseas and the retailer has to have appropriate storage and sufficient turnover too.
> 
> ...


Some very good points, AHB could become a retailer in itself and distribute to clubs but then what happens to the local home brew shop?
I can culture on yeast selective agar that has antibiotics in it and gram stain to confirm no contamination but freight especially in summer would be expensive.
Although I love this forum there are limitations in operations because people expect things cheap and the people who can make things happen, don't .


----------

